# Nike Machspeed Str8-Fit Square head Driver



## ash01 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all.

I'm new here and as i've recently purchased the new Nike Machspeed Str8-Fit driver I thought I would share my thoughts on it.

1st Try:
I couldn't get to grips with how it looks at address. Having used conventional round headed woods for so long, it was a strange feeling looking at a square head.

The club was set a neutral for when I was testing the club and is a 9.5degree angle.

On first striking the ball with the club the first thing I noticed was the feeling of how light the head was. It seemed effortless to generate a swift swing speed and to continue the momentum into the follow through. 

The sound on connection with the sweet spot of the club (or there abouts!) was not as high pitched as other drivers I had used and had tested that day. The ball flight was impressive after hitting a few balls. I found the square head to be very workable, applying draw and fade to the ball flight fairly easily, without the use of the Str8-Fit mechanism.

After hitting about 30-40 balls I was genuinely impressed. The square head grew on me very quickly and the workability of the club was a definite advantage. I decided to purchase the club and have enjoyed using it since.

Course Review:
Since purchasing the club I have played on a number of different courses including my own club on a regular basis.

I haven't needed to change the head angle, which is changeable from 2degrees open to 2degrees closed.

Although I definitely will use the Str8-fit mechanism when I have honed it in at the range.

Based upon distances I was hitting with my old driver, I would say that I am averaging between a 10-15 yard increase in distance and able to be slightly more accurate in placement of the ball. 

Overall I am very impressed with the club, its fairly forgiving if you catch it off centre and it also looks good when you get used to it. 

I hope that if your considering purchasing a new driver this will be informative to you. 

If you found this review helpful please let me know as i'll be purchasing machspeed hybrids soon as would consider putting up a review of those on here. 

Regards,

Ash!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice review, but;

Why mess with the settings if you are hitting it well? This sort of thing can be a slippery path, where once you start fiddling, you are never happy with it.

Also, I have looked at this driver, and am not convinced I would ever get over the looks. Mine is about as ugly as I would ever go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't like the changeability on the new drivers. As a tinkerer at the best of times I'd have tied myself in knots very quickly and of course a bad shot was the wrong setting and not me. I'm glad you like it but do think once you have a setting that works you need to stick with it.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have one, it's great. It's longer than my ft5 and goes straighter for me. And as long as it goes in the right direction, it'll stay in the bag


----------



## ash01 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. 

I totally agree with your sentiments in not tampering with the setup of the club.

I'll only do it out of curiosity to see how much it affects the flight of the ball.

Regards,

Ash!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Good review ash!! I recently boght one of these and have found it to be longer and straighter than my previous driver, a Cleveland Launcher 2009. I agree with what people have said about not tampering with it if you are hitting well. I also agree with your comments about the head speed, it does feel a lot lighter and easier to hit. Got to say I'm very happy with it and would definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ash01 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Davey.

I'll keep adding to this thread as I continue to get used to the club.

I'm off to play a few holes now and as i'm in university I have the advantage of being able to play consistantly when the weather is good throughout the winter (bloody students!!).

So maybe I can keep a long term review on the go, so hopefully people who are wishing to buy machspeed clubs when the new season is about to start, will have a time based review to read from a non-professional.

Post up your findings aswell, as when I bought these clubs there was limited information available from "players" as it all seemed to come from professionals i.e the Nike Oven.

Regards,

Ash!!


----------



## JT77 (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess I should have said.....

I had mine set to nuetral, and was good, but too much draw, so went to see the pro, had a bit chat, and got him to open it 1 deg, now its going very well, straight with touch of draw, very happy, i have a voodoo stiff shaft in mine and the ball flight is good, maybe bit too high at times, but I can live with that.


----------

